# Шипение из-под клапанов про проверке компрессии



## Святослав С. (13 Янв 2021)

При проверке компрессии инструмента слышу шипение с под клапанов. Как это исправить?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (13 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> При проверке компрессии инструмента слышу шипение с под клапанов. Как это исправить?


Сначала нужно установить причину шипения. Это может быть мусор под клапаном, перекос клапана, смещение клапана относительно отверстий в деке и др. При наличии ломаной деки к нарушению компрессии может привести проседание/ слеживание фетра. Если у Вас стоял на клапанах поролон, то он с течением времени истончается крошится, и такие клапана тоже не держат воздух. 
При наличии опыта, свободного времени и рук, растущих из правильного места, можете попробовать отремонтировать сами. Но самый надежный способ, обратиться к ближайшему мастеру по ремонту.
С уважением.


----------



## Святослав С. (13 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин, Ну лично у меня прямодечный инструмент. А может быть такое, что клапана стоят неправильно по отношению к отверстиям деки?


----------



## gerborisov (13 Янв 2021)

Гипотетически, может быть Всё. И скорее всего в комплексе. Причины автор выше перечислил.


----------



## vyachek (13 Янв 2021)

Пропускают, как правило, не все клапана, вначале нужно выявить какие. Для этого нужно посильнее надавить, - пропускающие завоют. В нижних регистрах звучания не будет - они просто будут шипеть, но по этому звуку и струе воздуха из под них можно определить какой не держит. Как устранить. Клапан может прилегать не всей плоскостью, а одной стороной. Нужно чуть-чуть повращать его, причем в двух осях: параллельно оси рычага и перпендикулярно, чтобы добиться правильного прилегания. Край клапана не должен находиться близко к отверстиям в деке, нужно сделать одинаковое расстояние со всех сторон. Клапан может болтаться на рычаге, причиной может быть разрушенный кембрик или усики на клапане разжались. Если кембрик задубел или потрескался -его нужно будет поменять на всех клапанах. Бывает так, что невозможно определить негерметичный клапан - пропускают понемногу все клапана. Если фетр либо поролон под лайкой пока еще в удовлетворительном состоянии, можно попробовать взъерошить слежавшийся ворс на лайке с помощью зубной щетки. После такого способа компрессия появится не сразу - клапана должны "пристукаться". Ну и самый радикальный способ - это полная замена лайки и амортизирующих подложек на всех клапанах. Это кропотливо, но не сложно. Удачи!


----------



## Святослав С. (14 Янв 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Пропускают, как правило, не все клапана, вначале нужно выявить какие. Для этого нужно посильнее надавить, - пропускающие завоют. В нижних регистрах звучания не будет - они просто будут шипеть, но по этому звуку и струе воздуха из под них можно определить какой не держит. Как устранить. Клапан может прилегать не всей плоскостью, а одной стороной. Нужно чуть-чуть повращать его, причем в двух осях: параллельно оси рычага и перпендикулярно, чтобы добиться правильного прилегания. Край клапана не должен находиться близко к отверстиям в деке, нужно сделать одинаковое расстояние со всех сторон. Клапан может болтаться на рычаге, причиной может быть разрушенный кембрик или усики на клапане разжались. Если кембрик задубел или потрескался -его нужно будет поменять на всех клапанах. Бывает так, что невозможно определить негерметичный клапан - пропускают понемногу все клапана. Если фетр либо поролон под лайкой пока еще в удовлетворительном состоянии, можно попробовать взъерошить слежавшийся ворс на лайке с помощью зубной щетки. После такого способа компрессия появится не сразу - клапана должны "пристукаться". Ну и самый радикальный способ - это полная замена лайки и амортизирующих подложек на всех клапанах. Это кропотливо, но не сложно. Удачи!


Ну у меня верхние клавиши на фаготе не звучат, только слышно шипение.


----------



## Alex33 (15 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Ну у меня верхние клавиши на фаготе не звучат, только слышно шипение.


Святослав, было бы хорошо узнать, что за инструмент Вы собираетесь ремонтировать? Из прочитанного видно, что инструмент не новый, а Вы сами никогда не занимались ремонтом. И если коротко - отнесите его мастеру, для установления диагноза.


----------



## Святослав С. (15 Янв 2021)

Alex33, Аккордеон Hohner Pirola III


----------



## ugly (15 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Ну у меня верхние клавиши на фаготе не звучат, только слышно шипение.


Если расход воздуха небольшой при этом (голос запирается), то почистить голоса, возможно потребуется настроить, поменять высоту подъёма язычка над планкой.
Если расход большой - возможно голос сломан. На фаготе будет очень большой расход при этом.


----------



## MAN (15 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> При проверке компрессии инструмента слышу шипение с под клапанов. Как это исправить?





Святослав С. написал(а):


> Ну у меня верхние клавиши на фаготе не звучат, только слышно шипение.


Так вы при нажатых или ненажатых клавишах шипение слышите?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (15 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Ну у меня верхние клавиши на фаготе не звучат, только слышно шипение.


Верхние клавиши не звучат как правило из-за грязи, скапливающейся в нижней части инструмента. Малейшая соринка - и голос не звучит. 
Все это - гадание на кофейной гуще. Как поставить диагноз не видя инструмент? Владелец - непрофессионал, точно описать проблему не может. 
Совет один - к мастеру.


----------



## vyachek (15 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Ну у меня верхние клавиши на фаготе не звучат, только слышно шипение.


Ну вы сами себе противоречите. То у вас шипят при проверке компрессии, то шипят при игре на нижних нотах фагота. Это разные случаи - как то уж определитесь. Нижние ноты фагота могут совсем не запускаться или когда залоги провисли или голоса не выставлены. Резонатор может неплотно прилегать к деке.


----------



## Святослав С. (15 Янв 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Ну вы сами себе противоречите. То у вас шипят при проверке компрессии, то шипят при игре на нижних нотах фагота. Это разные случаи - как то уж определитесь. Нижние ноты фагота могут совсем не запускаться или когда залоги провисли или голоса не выставлены. Резонатор может неплотно прилегать к деке.


Когда я проверял на компрессию то слышал шипение под клапанами, и это на регистре мюзетт, а когда я пробовал играть мелодии на нижнем регистре, то ноты сначала шипели, а потом звучали. Я не совсем знаю как это объяснить так как я начинающий в этом


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Аккордеон Hohner Pirola III


Это довольно древняя штукенция, ей лет 60. Там моль покушала всё что могла. И время неумолимо наложило печать тлена. Разбирать и капиталить. Сегодня шипит с одной стороны, завтра зашипит со всех сторон.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (15 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Это довольно древняя штукенция, ей лет 60. Там моль покушала всё что могла. И время неумолимо наложило печать тлена. Разбирать и капиталить. Сегодня шипит с одной стороны, завтра зашипит со всех сторон.


В реанимацию его)))


----------



## Alex33 (16 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Это довольно древняя штукенция, ей лет 60. Там моль покушала всё что могла. И время неумолимо наложило печать тлена. Разбирать и капиталить.


Святослав, а оно вам надо?


----------



## Alex33 (16 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Сегодня шипит с одной стороны, завтра зашипит со всех сторон.


Не аккордеон, а какая то Горгона Медуза. В террариум его))).


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Янв 2021)

Вы этот аккордеон вообще видели, слышали?))


----------



## Alex33 (16 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Вы этот аккордеон вообще видели, слышали?))


И видел, и слышал). Внешний вид аккордеона привлекателен). Звучание инструмента можно оценить, только, если сам его протестировал. Если Вам, Святослав, эта марка и модель аккордеона по душе, то БОГ Вам в помощь)). Только не понятно, Вы сами хотите его капитально отремонтировать, или отдать его мастеру-профессионалу? Надеюсь, вы понимаете какой это трудоёмкий процесс и какую сумму денег надо приготовить? И ещё, если Вам не трудно, напишите где Вы живёте и есть ли у Вас музыкальное образование? Это поможет более корректно отвечать на Ваши вопросы.


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Янв 2021)

Alex33, Чесно говоря, это мой первый аккордеон. Покупал его в специлизированом магазине аккордеонов и баянов. Я просто сомневаюсь, что мне поменяют на более качественный и молодой инструмент, доплатить я готов, вопрос, сколько


----------



## Alex33 (16 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Чесно говоря, это мой первый аккордеон. Покупал его в специлизированом магазине аккордеонов и баянов. Я просто сомневаюсь, что мне поменяют на более качественный и молодой инструмент, доплатить я готов, вопрос, сколько


Думаю поменяют, если купите более дорогой аккордеон. А какие ещё марки и модели продают в этом специализированном магазине? И какие цены? Для какой цели, Вы купили первый аккордеон? И опять: напишите где Вы живёте? Чем больше информации о себе, Вы сообщите, тем быстрее пользователи сайта помогут Вам в правильном выборе инструмента.


----------



## Святослав С. (17 Янв 2021)

У меня есть фотографии, что показывают состояния клапанов


----------



## Святослав С. (17 Янв 2021)

От фотографии, не уверен что будет видно


----------



## Alex33 (17 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> У меня есть фотографии, что показывают состояния клапанов


По фото понятно, что Александр был прав: "Разбирать и капиталить". Интересно, сколько, за это чудо Вы заплатили? Кто из мастеров скажет: какую сумму заплатит Святослав за ремонт и настройку этого аккордеона, приблизительно? Думаю ни одного рубля).


----------



## Святослав С. (17 Янв 2021)

Alex33, За это чудо я заплатив 600 долларов канадских


----------



## Alex33 (17 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> За это чудо я заплатив 600 долларов канадских


35000 рублей - это, Вы погорячились). Берите этот аккордеон и несите его обратно в специализированный магазин. Одно из двух: доплатить энную сумму и купить аккордеон в нормальном состоянии, или сдать его в магазин и заплатить неустойку. Надеюсь, что Константин (kep), Вам поможет советом).


----------



## Святослав С. (17 Янв 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> 35000 рублей - это, Вы погорячились). Берите этот аккордеон и несите его обратно в специализированный магазин. Одно из двух: доплатить энную сумму и купить аккордеон в нормальном состоянии, или сдать его в магазин и заплатить неустойку. Надеюсь, что Константин (kep), Вам поможет советом).


Что может в себя включать неустойка? И во сколько может обойтись кап ремонт?


----------



## kep (17 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Что может в себя включать неустойка? И во сколько может обойтись кап ремонт?


Чтобы ответить, нужно знать что за магазин и где он (страна, штат). Можно в личку.


----------



## Alex33 (17 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Что может в себя включать неустойка?


Если я правильно понимаю, то ваш специализированный магазин, это наша комиссионка. Если у Вас нет достаточно денег для приобретения нормального аккордеона, в том же магазине, то лучше вернуть этот "Hohner Pirola III" им, но сумма от продажи будет меньше. Разница в сумме - это и будет неустойка.


Святослав С. написал(а):


> И во сколько может обойтись кап ремонт?


На этот вопрос Вам ответят наши пользователи, кто занимается ремонтом аккордеонов, баянов...


----------



## Святослав С. (17 Янв 2021)

Alex33, Ну они продают и б/у и новые


----------



## Alex33 (17 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Ну они продают и б/у и новые


Тогда опять спрошу: для какой цели, Вы купили первый аккордеон? А какие ещё марки и модели продают в этом специализированном магазине? Вы начинающий, или у Вас есть какое-то муз. образование? Где Вы живёте?


----------



## Святослав С. (17 Янв 2021)

Alex33, Я начинающий аккордеонист, покупал я его в торонто, в магазине Musical Instruments of Canada


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> в торонто, в магазине Musical Instruments of Canada


А они давали какие-то обязательства, что инструмент обслужен, работоспособен? Инкриминировать им шипение никак нельзя?
Так-то инструмент хотя и старенький, но для начинающего годный. Его перезалить, заменить лаечку где надо, настроить, обслужить, и играть. Полный трёхголосый- нынче моветон, и устарел, однако имеет важный плюс. Он сильно легче нормального полного с современными требованиями. Я подобные изделия чинил страшно сказать кому.... . Музыкантам из электричек. Им полегче надоть и попроще, и чтоб можно было бить нещадно любыми местами)… .


----------



## vev (17 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly, 

Как у Райкина: "Если меня прижать к теплой стеночке, то со мной вполне еще можно договориться..." 
Так и с этим инструментом... Купил вещь, вложи еще столько же, чтобы можно было пользоваться...


----------



## Святослав С. (17 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly, Я его покупал 1 год назад (декабрь 2019), в Апреле прошлого года я его относил на ремонт по гарантии, так как заела кнопка воздуха и я ще указывал на утечку воздуха. Починили, первые 3-4 месяца было более-менее нормально, потом в конце лета опять началась утечка воздуха, я поправил клапана, так как некоторые из них неправильно стояли к отверстиям деки, шипение прекратилось, вроде даже компрессия улучшилась, но на фаготе играть дальше тяжеловато та и не часто его использую для игры


----------



## Петро (17 Янв 2021)

Можно такой вопрос ? Что делать с такой декой ,не будет ли проблема с компресией? Старый хохнер! Фонера с такими рисками , шлифовать до ровной или пойдет?


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Янв 2021)

Грунтануть дорогим аналогом ПВА. Titebond для дерева, или Момент Столяр. Развести пожиже, и мокрым пальцем грунтануть в 2-3 слоя... . Когда начнёт густеть, ещё раз пройти мокрым пальцем для ровности. Много влаги не разводить, а то фанера взбудеденится.


----------



## Петро (17 Янв 2021)

Потом шлефовать или сразу ровно сделать?


----------



## vyachek (17 Янв 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> По фото понятно, что Александр был прав: "Разбирать и капиталить".


Как это вы так определили? На фото если что и видно, то это неповрежденный фетр толщиной чуть ли не 4 мм. Ему компрессию еще держать и держать. Ну да: слежался он к одной стороне, но это на всех инструментах бывает со временем. Просто повозиться надо подольше, выровнять клапана и всё будет нормально. С фаготом советую не заморачиваться - так бывает: на малой громкости плохо запускаются нижние ноты на инструментах невысокого уровня . Но это когда чистый фагот, а когда все голоса вместе, то более высокие голоса как бы "помогают" запуститься и фаготу и никакого шипения не происходит. Но залоги все же нужно проверить.


----------



## Святослав С. (18 Янв 2021)

vyachek, Могу ли я использовать для разучивания балканських мелодий регистр бандонеон?


----------



## Alex33 (18 Янв 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Как это вы так определили? На фото если что и видно, то это неповрежденный фетр толщиной чуть ли не 4 мм. Ему компрессию еще держать и держать.


А Kuzalogly прозорливее оказался, когда, только, по названию аккордеона "Hohner Pirola III" установил диагноз: "ушиб всей бабушки".


----------



## vyachek (18 Янв 2021)

Увы. У тех кто занимаются ремонтом профессионально - у них как у хирургов: "резать всё не дожидаясь перитонита". Капиталка - это безусловно самый лучший выход для "пожилого" инструмента, но для инструмента действительно стоящего. А если ремонт выше стоимости самого инструмента, и после ремонта он ненамного станет лучше - зачем терять время и деньги.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (18 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> vyachek, Могу ли я использовать для разучивания балканських мелодий регистр бандонеон?


Можно, используйте.

Но только, если нравится.

А если серьёзно, зачем Вы спрашиваете? Играйте, как душе угодно. 

Если регистр с участием фагота (нижняя точка на регистре), то такой регистр, как правило, транспонирующий: звучит на октаву ниже написанного. Если хотите сохранить диапазон, то играйте на октаву выше.
Удачи.


----------



## Святослав С. (18 Янв 2021)

Ещё одно фото без регистров


----------



## Alex33 (19 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Ещё одно фото без регистров


Святослав, похоже Вы сами решили подлатать свой аккордеон. Думаю, Вы правильно делаете). Как начинающему осваивать инструмент, для Вас будет интересно узнать устройство аккордеона, да и что-то отремонтировать сможете сами. Не исключено, со временем станете опытным мастером). Главное - не бойтесь разбирать аккордеон. Почитайте литературу по ремонту и настройке инструмента, да и пользователи сайта Вам помогут советом. А когда более-менее овладеете игрой, набираясь опыта в том, что касается аккордеонов, приобретёте другой инструмент. Успехов Вам).


----------



## Святослав С. (19 Янв 2021)

Alex33, Я по крайней мере пытаюсь хотя бы отрегулировать клапана, чтобы они лежали ровно и не травили воздух) Не уверен, что получится, так как я не профессионал в этом, боюсь сломать что-то). Я ж не знаю, во сколько мне может обойтись услуги мастера)


----------



## Alex33 (19 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Я по крайней мере пытаюсь хотя бы отрегулировать клапана, чтобы они лежали ровно и не травили воздух) Не уверен, что получится, так как я не профессионал в этом, боюсь сломать что-то). Я ж не знаю, во сколько мне может обойтись услуги мастера)


Есть такой анекдот: санитар везёт по коридору больного, вперёд ногами. Больной спрашивает санитара - куда вы меня везёте? Санитар - в морг. Больной - но я ещё живой! Санитар - так мы ещё и не доехали! Святослав, Вы совершили ошибку: сначала надо было поговорить, проконсультироваться у специалистов, а потом уже покупать инструмент... Вы мало, что сможете исправить сами. Отдавать ваш аккордеон в ремонт - деньги на ветер. Если Вы уже второй год держите аккордеон в руках, то для себя уже решили: на сколько он Вам нужен. У Вас осталось желание дальше учиться игре на аккордеоне?


----------



## Святослав С. (19 Янв 2021)

Alex33, У меня ещё осталось желание учиться игре на аккордеоне. Та у меня уже есть некоторый опыт игры


----------



## Святослав С. (19 Янв 2021)

Можна ли что-то сломать в аккордеоне когда я держу за правый полукорпус и проверяю на компрессию?


----------



## Alex33 (19 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> У меня ещё осталось желание учиться игре на аккордеоне. Та у меня уже есть некоторый опыт игры


Святослав, а опыт игры на аккордеоне Вы набираете самостоятельно, или берёте уроки у преподавателя?


----------



## Святослав С. (19 Янв 2021)

Alex33, беру уроки у преподавателя и учусь подбирать по слуху мелодии


----------



## Alex33 (19 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> беру уроки у преподавателя и учусь подбирать по слуху мелодии


Святослав, да Вы молодец). Думаю, что у Вас в дальнейшем всё получится). Только с аккордеоном надо кардинально что-то делать.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (19 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Можна ли что-то сломать в аккордеоне когда я держу за правый полукорпус и проверяю на компрессию?


Вы имеете ввиду, что поднимаете аккордеон в горизонтальном положении, держа его за правый полукорпус обеими руками?
Если да, то это безвредно. Не забудьте включить тутти в обоих полукорпусах)).


----------



## Святослав С. (19 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин, Это я имею введу. Ничего не случится такого если я держу правый полукорпус аккодеона двумя руками, правильно?


----------



## Святослав С. (29 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Вы имеете ввиду, что поднимаете аккордеон в горизонтальном положении, держа его за правый полукорпус обеими руками?
> Если да, то это безвредно. Не забудьте включить тутти в обоих полукорпусах)).


Это я и имею виду, ничего страшного не произойдет?, просто хочу быть уверен, что это безвредно


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (29 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Это я и имею виду, ничего страшного не произойдет?, просто хочу быть уверен, что это безвредно


Да, безвредно


----------



## MAN (29 Янв 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Можна ли что-то сломать в аккордеоне когда я держу за правый полукорпус и проверяю на компрессию?





Святослав С. написал(а):


> Ничего не случится такого если я держу правый полукорпус аккодеона двумя руками, правильно?





Святослав С. написал(а):


> Это я и имею виду, ничего страшного не произойдет?, просто хочу быть уверен, что это безвредно


Я бы не стал всё-таки возможность поломки исключать полностью. Даже если обе руки у вас заняты удержанием правого полукорпуса, то ведь ноги-то при этом свободны. Вы можете, допустим, изловчиться и проломить коленом растянутый мех. Или разбежаться и налететь с разгону аккордеоном на что-нибудь твёрдое. Или просто выпустить инструмент из рук (в этом случае проверку компрессии я бы порекомендовал проводить на балконе). Наконец прибегнуть к посторонней помощи. В общем какие-то варианты достижения желанной цели всегда можно найти, было бы только это самое желание.


----------



## vyachek (29 Янв 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> проверку компрессии я бы порекомендовал проводить на балконе


Проверить растянется до земли - или нет.


----------



## Святослав С. (1 Фев 2021)

Состояние одного из клапанов


----------



## Святослав С. (1 Фев 2021)

И ещё фото


----------



## Святослав С. (1 Фев 2021)

Этот клапан , который на фото ещё живой?


----------



## Петро (1 Фев 2021)

Кто то пробовал такой фетр (фильц) от али ? Похож на оригинальный от супиты, 3 мм,в ломанной как раз! Поделитесь как ведет себя если используйте !!!


----------



## vyachek (2 Фев 2021)

А можно ссылку на Али в личку.


----------



## Святослав С. (2 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Состояние одного из клапанов





Святослав С. написал(а):


> И ещё фото


Этот клапан еще живой?


----------



## Петро (2 Фев 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> А можно ссылку на Али в личку.


Напишите вы мне в личку если хотите !что то не получается ссылку отправить!


----------



## Петро (2 Фев 2021)

Можно и так ,(не реклама)не знаю если разрешено здесь , если что скажите


----------



## Святослав С. (3 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Святослав, да Вы молодец). Думаю, что у Вас в дальнейшем всё получится). Только с аккордеоном надо кардинально что-то делать.


У меня сейчас с этим дилемма. Либо на ремонт этот давать, либо доплатить и взять инструмент получше. Чтобы мех держал, и компрессия была сильной.


----------



## Святослав С. (3 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Kuzalogly, Я его покупал 1 год назад (декабрь 2019), в Апреле прошлого года я его относил на ремонт по гарантии, так как заела кнопка воздуха и я ще указывал на утечку воздуха. Починили, первые 3-4 месяца было более-менее нормально, потом в конце лета опять началась утечка воздуха, я поправил клапана, так как некоторые из них неправильно стояли к отверстиям деки, шипение прекратилось, вроде даже компрессия улучшилась, но на фаготе играть дальше тяжеловато та и не часто его использую для игры


Хотел добавить, что поправка положения одного из клапанов дала только кратковременный эффект компрессии, один клапан опять начал шипеть спустя несколько дней, я загрузил фотографии состояния одного клапана, хотел узнать, он ещё годный или нет и что нужно менять если понадобиться?


----------



## ugly (4 Фев 2021)

По тем фото клапанов, что были в ветке - не только демпфер (фильц, поролон) надо менять, но и уплотнитель (лайку).


----------



## Святослав С. (4 Фев 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> По тем фото клапанов, что были в ветке - не только демпфер (фильц, поролон) надо менять, но и уплотнитель (лайку).


Честно говоря, там только один клапан немного пропускает воздух, все остальные держат компрессию.


----------



## Святослав С. (5 Фев 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> По тем фото клапанов, что были в ветке - не только демпфер (фильц, поролон) надо менять, но и уплотнитель (лайку).


Во сколько мне обойдётся ремонт, или все же лучше поменять инструмент?


----------



## ugly (5 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> там только один клапан немного пропускает воздух, все остальные держат компрессию.


Сегодня один, завтра другой, через месяц третий... Вам играть или чинить?
Разбирать, оценивать состояние. Скорее всего требуется капитальный ремонт - замена всех клапанов и лаек.
Возможно, и переливка всех планок.
После этого лет 20-30 к данному вопросу можно будет не возвращаться.



Святослав С. написал(а):


> Во сколько мне обойдётся ремонт, или все же лучше поменять инструмент?


Кто же знает, сколько в Ваших реалиях (в Канаде) стоит ремонт, а сколько нормальный инструмент?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (5 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Этот клапан , который на фото ещё живой?


Прежде чем тратить деньги попробуйте реанимировать свой. 
Возьмите нож или железную линейку, расположите его перпендикулярно относительно клапана и несколько раз проведите им по коже клапана. Там, скорее всего, появятся катышки. Их и мелкий мусор уберите руками. Погладьте кожу клапана пальцем туда сюда, подуйте на него.
Таким образом Вы очистите поверхность клапана от мелкого мусора и пыли, скопившейся на его поверхности и взбодрите лайку, частично восстановив её эластичность и геометрию. 
Когда установите клапан на деку, обратите внимание чтобы клапан ложился всей своей плоскостью на деку без перекосов. Необходимо, чтобы все 4 угла клапана касались деки одновременно. Иначе он будет плохо держать. Перекос по коротким сторонам клапана легко устраняется поворотом клапана относительно рычага, перекос по длинным граням (носок - пятка), регулируется сложнее, корректировкой рычага. Может понадобиться специнструмент.
Также отцентруйте клапан относительно отверстий деки. Подняв клапан, убедитесь, что отверстия деки расположены строго по центру клапана. Расстояния от краев отверстий на деке до краев клапана должны быть одинаковыми справа-слева и спереди-сзади. Корректировку центровки вправо-влево делаем изгибом рычага, вперед-назад смещением клапана по рычагу.
Удачи))


----------



## ugly (5 Фев 2021)

Судя по фото, клапана на поролоне. И на кожу мало похожи уже.


----------



## Святослав С. (5 Фев 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Судя по фото, клапана на поролоне. И на кожу мало похожи уже.


Что мне делать тогда? Я просто не хочу, чтобы меня обвинили в том, что я что-то сломал


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (5 Фев 2021)

В смысле? К поролону кожа приклеена так-то


----------



## Святослав С. (5 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин, Ну да, не оторвана. Только шипит из-под клапана, возможно кожа просто могла сильно потерять эластичность


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (5 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Игорь Гребёнкин, Ну да, не оторвана


Вот с ней и работайте, как я описал выше)


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (5 Фев 2021)

Поролон выполняет роль амортизатора, передает давление клапана на лайку (кожу), которая закрывает отверстие на деке, плюс компенсирунт неточности регулировки, незначительные перекосы. Здесь поролон еще есть. Лет через 4-5 его не станет, то есть он сплюснется, и кожа будет опираться на металлический клапан. Вот тогда весь аккордеон будет сифонить. А пока освежаем, ставим, регулируем, играем и получаем удовольствие)).


----------



## Святослав С. (5 Фев 2021)

Ещё дополнительные фотографии касательно состояния клапана и рычага


----------



## ugly (6 Фев 2021)

Судя по первому фото, вспушить лайку ещё можно.
Клапана переклеивали, кривоваты они для фабричных, да и поролон столько не живет, сколько лет этому аккордеону.
Правый от снятого и крайний левый клапана не той стороной установлены.


----------



## Святослав С. (6 Фев 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Судя по первому фото, вспушить лайку ещё можно.
> Клапана переклеивали, кривоваты они для фабричных, да и поролон столько не живет, сколько лет этому аккордеону.
> Правый от снятого и крайний левый клапана не той стороной установлены.


Вы имеете ввиду не той стороной к отверстиям?


----------



## ugly (6 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Вы имеете ввиду к отверстиям?


Ну да. Углубления в основах клапанов выштампованы к окнам в деке, для лучшей компрессии. Не уверен, правда, что это будет работать с поролоном.


----------



## Святослав С. (6 Фев 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Ну да. Углубления в основах клапанов выштампованы к окнам в деке, для лучшей компрессии. Не уверен, правда, что это будет работать с поролоном.


Я когда пробовал переложить клапана к отверстиям правильно, то аккордеон у меня сам начинал звучать, когда я проверял на компрессию, при этом не нажимал на клавиши


----------



## vev (6 Фев 2021)

Святослав С., 

За то время, что длится эта переписка, можно освоить ремонт инструмента с нуля....






HOW TO REPAIR ACCORDIONS 1


Check out http://accordionrevival.com! AccordionRevival.com How to repair accordions, make accordion repair tools, find and repair air leaks, change leathers, wax reeds, voice reeds, level keyboards.



www.accordionrevival.com





Ремонт, если руки растут из правильного места - не бином Ньютона. Ничего сложного пока не было, но уже на этом этапе у Вас возникли трудности. Я бы посоветовал взять то, что не имеет проблем и спокойно осваивать инструмент, а не предпринимать судорожные попытки его ремонта....


----------



## ugly (6 Фев 2021)

понятное дело, кожа на клапанах уже продавилась к окнам.


----------



## Святослав С. (6 Фев 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> понятное дело, кожа на клапанах уже продавилась к окнам.


С кожей можно ещё что-то сделать?


----------



## ugly (6 Фев 2021)

Вспушить ножом.
Если не поможет - менять.


----------



## Святослав С. (6 Фев 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Вспушить ножом.
> Если не поможет - менять.


Линейкой тоже можно делать, да?


----------



## ugly (6 Фев 2021)

металлической.


----------



## hovrin120 (6 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Линейкой тоже можно делать, да?


Можно щетину зубной щетки подрезать примерно наполовину чтобы жестче была и этой щеткой вспушить. Заодно это щетка в дальнейшем пригодится при ремонте баяна, аккордеона.


----------



## Святослав С. (6 Фев 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Ну да. Углубления в основах клапанов выштампованы к окнам в деке, для лучшей компрессии. Не уверен, правда, что это будет работать с поролоном.


Такие клапана еще бывают на инструментах?


----------



## Святослав С. (7 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Прежде чем тратить деньги попробуйте реанимировать свой.
> Возьмите нож или железную линейку, расположите его перпендикулярно относительно клапана и несколько раз проведите им по коже клапана. Там, скорее всего, появятся катышки. Их и мелкий мусор уберите руками. Погладьте кожу клапана пальцем туда сюда, подуйте на него.
> Таким образом Вы очистите поверхность клапана от мелкого мусора и пыли, скопившейся на его поверхности и взбодрите лайку, частично восстановив её эластичность и геометрию.
> Когда установите клапан на деку, обратите внимание чтобы клапан ложился всей своей плоскостью на деку без перекосов. Необходимо, чтобы все 4 угла клапана касались деки одновременно. Иначе он будет плохо держать. Перекос по коротким сторонам клапана легко устраняется поворотом клапана относительно рычага, перекос по длинным граням (носок - пятка), регулируется сложнее, корректировкой рычага. Может понадобиться специнструмент.
> ...


Хочу уточнить, линейку нужно приложить боком нижнего конца к коже клапана перпендикулярно или полностью и нужно просто провести по коже, но не надавливать, я правильно понимаю?

P.S. Просьба не кидаться "яйцами/помидорами", или что-то в этом духе, так как опыта ремонта аккордеонов у меня нет, можно сказать я делаю это впервые и ничего плохого сделать с инструментом я не хочу.


----------



## vev (7 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> P.S. Просьба не кидаться "яйцами/помидорами", или что-то в этом духе, так как опыта ремонта аккордеонов у меня нет, можно сказать я делаю это впервые и ничего плохого сделать с инструментом я не хочу.




Господи упаси! Какие помидоры???
Вы просто хотите, чтобы все занимались персонально Вами и разжевывали всё до состояния пюре. Всё это уже десятки раз обсуждалось на форуме. Всё это есть по ссылке, что я прикреплял. В конце концов, есть общая логика: дует - значит есть щель. Какие такие заоблачные знания нужны, чтобы ее устранить???? 

В конце концов, купите готовый фильц с лайкой и переклейте клапана (Felt + skin accordion-felt + leather accordion-feltro + pele - 400cm² | eBay). Это займет пару вечеров, даже если Вы никогда этого не делали.

Ну и напоследок: аккордеон - не МКС. Сломать там всё не так то просто.


----------



## Святослав С. (7 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Господи упаси! Какие помидоры???
> Вы просто хотите, чтобы все занимались персонально Вами и разжевывали всё до состояния пюре. Всё это уже десятки раз обсуждалось на форуме. Всё это есть по ссылке, что я прикреплял. В конце концов, есть общая логика: дует - значит есть щель. Какие такие заоблачные знания нужны, чтобы ее устранить????
> 
> В конце концов, купите готовый фильц с лайкой и переклейте клапана (Felt + skin accordion-felt + leather accordion-feltro + pele - 400cm² | eBay). Это займет пару вечеров, даже если Вы никогда этого не делали.
> ...


Я никого не прошу делать за меня всю работу по ремонту инструмента или объяснять все от А до Я, я просто хочу посоветоваться как я могу исправить проблему или просто убедиться в том, что не случится ничего плохого с аккордеоном, если я держу за правый полукорпус и проверяю на компрессию или пытаюсь исправить некоторые неточности.

Да, иногда я повторяюсь в своих вопросах, но я не хочу иметь конфликтов с другими пользователями форума, так как уважаю всех людей и хочу иметь дружеские отношения.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Фев 2021)

Если была уверенность, что травит только один клапан... . А такое бывает по разным причинам, даже при полной герметичности всех остальных. То у меня для подобного случая есть спецчесалка. Это разогнутый крючок от блесны большого размера. Внедрённый в удобную ручку. Ибо иголки- они тупые и из плохого металла. Шила тоже нынче полный шлак. Так вот, спец чесалка может взбудеденивать лайку клапана по периметру через окно в деке. Это, конечно, паллиатив, и не решает всех проблем пожилого инструмента. Но если травит только ОДИН клапан- это дешёвое и проверенное решение... .


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (7 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Хочу уточнить, линейку нужно приложить боком нижнего конца к коже клапана перпендикулярно или полностью и нужно просто провести по коже, но не надавливать, я правильно понимаю?
> 
> P.S. Просьба не кидаться "яйцами/помидорами", или что-то в этом духе, так как опыта ремонта аккордеонов у меня нет, можно сказать я делаю это впервые и ничего плохого сделать с инструментом я не хочу.


Хорошо. Пюре))):


----------



## Святослав С. (8 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Хорошо. Пюре))):


Спасибо большое)) Хотя, это не совсем пюре, а визуальное объяснение как приготовить пюре))).


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (8 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Спасибо большое)) Хотя, это не совсем пюре, а визуальное объяснение как приготовить пюре))).


Приятного аппетита))


----------



## Святослав С. (12 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Прежде чем тратить деньги попробуйте реанимировать свой.
> Возьмите нож или железную линейку, расположите его перпендикулярно относительно клапана и несколько раз проведите им по коже клапана. Там, скорее всего, появятся катышки. Их и мелкий мусор уберите руками. Погладьте кожу клапана пальцем туда сюда, подуйте на него.
> Таким образом Вы очистите поверхность клапана от мелкого мусора и пыли, скопившейся на его поверхности и взбодрите лайку, частично восстановив её эластичность и геометрию.
> Когда установите клапан на деку, обратите внимание чтобы клапан ложился всей своей плоскостью на деку без перекосов. Необходимо, чтобы все 4 угла клапана касались деки одновременно. Иначе он будет плохо держать. Перекос по коротким сторонам клапана легко устраняется поворотом клапана относительно рычага, перекос по длинным граням (носок - пятка), регулируется сложнее, корректировкой рычага. Может понадобиться специнструмент.
> ...


Сколько раз нужно пройтись по коже линейкой, чтобы появились катышки и что делать, если их нет?
Должна ли линейка идти жёстко и мягко по коже?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (12 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Сколько раз нужно пройтись по коже линейкой, чтобы появились катышки и что делать, если их нет?
> Должна ли линейка идти жёстко и мягко по коже?


3-4 раза обычно достаточно.
Цель - не создание катышков, а очистка поверхности)). Если их нет - не страшно. Давим линейкой аккуратно, без фанатизма.


----------



## Святослав С. (12 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин, Хорошо, линейку проводить в одном направлении?)


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (12 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Игорь Гребёнкин, Хорошо, линейку проводить в одном направлении?)


Обычно да. Там есть нюанс. Микроворс, волокна лайки в одну сторону ложатся хорошо, в другую как бы взъерошиваются. Я делаю в направлении по ворсу. Попробуйте и так, и так, хуже не сделаете. Практика нужна))


----------



## Святослав С. (13 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Обычно да. Там есть нюанс. Микроворс, волокна лайки в одну сторону ложатся хорошо, в другую как бы взъерошиваются. Я делаю в направлении по ворсу. Попробуйте и так, и так, хуже не сделаете. Практика нужна))


Компрессия сразу восстановиться, шипение сразу прекратиться или нет?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (13 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Компрессия сразу восстановиться, шипение сразу прекратиться или нет?


Да, если причина в этом клапане.


----------



## Святослав С. (13 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин, Ну у меня клапан частично перестал шипеть после вспушивания, может я не так просто поставил его или что-то другое не так сделал?

Чесно говоря, я очень переживаю и уже не знаю, что мне делать с этим.  Мои близкие до сих пор думают, что я могу что-то сломать в аккордеоне, если я держу двумя руками за правый полукорпус и проверяю на компрессию, или пытаюсь что-то поправить в нём.  Я хочу играть, а не волноваться по поводу состояния инструмента, но я не могу учиться игре и наслаждаться этим, если инструмент неисправный, правда?((


----------



## Святослав С. (14 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> А они давали какие-то обязательства, что инструмент обслужен, работоспособен? Инкриминировать им шипение никак нельзя?
> Так-то инструмент хотя и старенький, но для начинающего годный. Его перезалить, заменить лаечку где надо, настроить, обслужить, и играть. Полный трёхголосый- нынче моветон, и устарел, однако имеет важный плюс. Он сильно легче нормального полного с современными требованиями. Я подобные изделия чинил страшно сказать кому.... . Музыкантам из электричек. Им полегче надоть и попроще, и чтоб можно было бить нещадно любыми местами)… .


Они ничего не говорили, даже дату последнего обслуживания. Только говорили, что он хорош, вот и все. Даже паспорта не было


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Игорь Гребёнкин, Ну у меня клапан частично перестал шипеть после вспушивания, может я не так просто поставил его или что-то другое не так сделал?
> 
> Чесно говоря, я очень переживаю и уже не знаю, что мне делать с этим.  Мои близкие до сих пор думают, что я могу что-то сломать в аккордеоне, если я держу правый полукорпус и проверяю на компрессию, или пытаюсь что-то поправить в нём.  Я хочу играть, а не волноваться по поводу состояния инструмента, но я не могу учиться игре и наслаждаться этим, если инструмент неисправный, правда?((


Раз клапан перестал частично шипеть, значит стало лучше, а это положительная динамика)). Надо довести дело до конца. Теперь проконтролируйте центровку клапана, чтобы закрываемое отверстие было точно посередине поверхности клапана. Также проследите, чтобы плоскость клапана и плоскость деки в момент соприкосновения совпадали. Выше я описывал как этого добиться, лень повторяться)).
А родственникам скажите, что у нас в России (и не только в России), каждый баянист, аккордеонист по совместительству и мастер по ремонту))).


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> каждый баянист, аккордеонист по совместительству и мастер по ремонту))).


Ой, лучше б не надо б... . Хорошо вот Вы опытный старый ломастер), а в основном- просто нет цензурных слов((. И потом появляются такие "музыканты": "Я тут практически всё уже починил, Вам осталось совсем немножко подделать, подстроить)". 
А там как три Мамая прошли, мать его ити… .


----------



## Alex33 (14 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Чесно говоря, я очень переживаю и уже не знаю, что мне делать с этим.  Мои близкие до сих пор думают, что я могу что-то сломать в аккордеоне, если я держу правый полукорпус и проверяю на компрессию, или пытаюсь что-то поправить в нём.  Я хочу играть, а не волноваться по поводу состояния инструмента, но я не могу учиться игре и наслаждаться этим, если инструмент неисправный, правда?((


Святослав, я удивляюсь терпению ребят, которые Вам объясняют, что и как надо сделать. Наконец-то Вы сами пришли к выводу: аккордеон надо менять, иначе ваш инструмент отобьёт желание заниматься дальше.


----------



## Святослав С. (14 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Святослав, я удивляюсь терпению ребят, которые Вам объясняют, что и как надо сделать. Наконец-то Вы сами пришли к выводу: аккордеон надо менять, иначе ваш инструмент отобьёт желание заниматься дальше.


Я понимаю, что я как новичок задаю очень много вопросов и порой задаю одно и тоже, и некоторых это раздражает, но все же я просто хочу убедиться, что в аккордеоне поламать что-то при проверке на компрессию, когда держу за правый полукорпус двумя руками, или отрегулировать клапана чтобы ничего не шипело и т.д, и т.д. не так просто, только и всего. Я же ним не разбиваю грецькие орехи, не забиваю ним гвозди, даже ни разу не уронил когда держал за правый полукорпус и проверял на компрессию


----------



## Святослав С. (15 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Раз клапан перестал частично шипеть, значит стало лучше, а это положительная динамика)). Надо довести дело до конца. Теперь проконтролируйте центровку клапана, чтобы закрываемое отверстие было точно посередине поверхности клапана. Также проследите, чтобы плоскость клапана и плоскость деки в момент соприкосновения совпадали. Выше я описывал как этого добиться, лень повторяться)).
> А родственникам скажите, что у нас в России (и не только в России), каждый баянист, аккордеонист по совместительству и мастер по ремонту))).


Ну он все равно шипит еще, но по крайне мере меньше, чем раньше


----------



## Alex33 (15 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Я понимаю, что я как новичок задаю очень много вопросов и порой задаю одно и тоже, и некоторых это раздражает


Поверьте, Святослав, никого Вы на сайте не раздражаете)). 99%, кто хотел Вам помочь, отошли в сторону и с улыбкой наблюдают, как 1%, с железобетонными нервами, пытаются включить Вашу когнитивность. У меня стало складываться впечатление, что Вы, Святослав, морочите нам голову. Или Вы "засланный казачок", или Вам нет ещё 18 лет.


----------



## Alex33 (15 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> А родственникам скажите, что у нас в России (и не только в России), каждый баянист, аккордеонист по совместительству и мастер по ремонту))).


Игорь, Вы больше так не шутите)).


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (15 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Ну он все равно шипит еще, но по крайне мере меньше, чем раньше


Так действуйте. Доведите дело до конца. Алгоритм объяснил


----------



## vev (15 Фев 2021)

Святослав С., 
У меня тут вопросик созрел: а при игре меха на сколько хватает? Или Вы игру полностью проверкой компрессии заменили?


----------



## Святослав С. (15 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Святослав С.,
> У меня тут вопросик созрел: а при игре меха на сколько хватает? Или Вы игру полностью проверкой компрессии заменили?


На разжим разход воздуха больше чем на сжим. Если двумя руками играть.


----------



## vev (15 Фев 2021)

Святослав С., 
Физика предсказывает обратное....


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> На разжим разход воздуха больше чем на сжим.


При обломе нескольких язычков- легко). При шатании планок в старой мастике- ещё легче). На сжиме поток их хоть как-то прижимает, а на разжиме там сквозняк... .


----------



## vev (15 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly, 
Да, но не при плохом прилегании клапана... Вопрос то в том, а ту ли болезнь лечим?...


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> ту ли болезнь лечим?


Да там как в анекдоте. "Ушиб всей бабки"... .


----------



## kep (15 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Да там как в анекдоте. "Ушиб всей бабки"... .


Бескомпромиссная борьба жабы с гадюкой. 
Гадюка: Да мастеру в ремонт отдать тот ящик с дырками!
Жаба: Куды отдавать, там вона еще сколько клапанов нечёсанных!


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

Скажите пожалуйста, если я захочу поменять свой аккордеон на более исправный во всех смыслах инструмент, то как цена устанавливается?
P.S. Я просто не знаю как работает эта процедура Как то на днях, я связался по мейлу с этим магазином и спросил, могу я поменять свой аккордеон на другой, то они мне ответили, что они такое делают.


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, если я захочу поменять свой аккордеон на более исправный во всех смыслах инструмент, то как цена устанавливается?
> P.S. Я просто не знаю как работает эта процедура Как то на днях, я связался по мейлу с этим магазином и спросил, могу я поменять свой аккордеон на другой, то они мне ответили, что они такое делают.


Есть ли у магазина название, или, чего доброго, веб-сайт?


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Есть ли у магазина название, или, чего доброго, веб-сайт?


Musical Instruments of Canada
Там я и покупал тот аккордеон, который у меня есть сейчас


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2021)

Понятно, гарантия на б/у - 6 месяцев. То есть, с Вашим инструментом Вы в пролете на гарантию.
Так, *знатоки*: вот их набор новых аккордеонов: Inventory
Цены есть только на Hohner. 
Святослав С. - в канадских долларах, я полагаю?

Думаю, нужно все-таки начать от печки. Святослав С. - чему Выхотите учиться? На какой конечный уровень рассчитываете? Уровень инструмента должен чуть превышать уровень амбиций, но чуть. Самый терпеливый из Ваших консультантов Игорь Гребёнкин может подсказать весь путь обучения вместе с расходами.


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Понятно, гарантия на б/у - 6 месяцев. То есть, с Вашим инструментом Вы в пролете на гарантию.
> Так, *знатоки*: вот их набор новых аккордеонов: Inventory
> Цены есть только на Hohner.
> Святослав С. - в канадских долларах, я полагаю?
> ...


Я уже гарантию использовал в Апреле прошлого года, когда возил этот аккордеон с этими же проблемами, что и сейчас + заела кнопка спуска воздуха. Сделали, 3-4 месяца вроде бы было более-менее нормально, а потом опять начались шипение, утечки воздуха и так далее. Я рассчитываю на уровень уверенего полупрофи, хочу играть эстраду в большинстве случаев, я же не планирую сыграть только одну песню и всё

Цены в Канадських долларах.


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Я уже гарантию использовал, когда возил этот аккордеон с этими же проблемами, что и сейчас + заела кнопка спуска воздуха. Я рассчитываю на уровень уверенего полупрофи, хочу играть эстраду в большинстве случаев.
> 
> Цены в Канадських долларах.


Ну, старшие по званию меня поправят, но полупрофи на дровах не играют, тем более не учатся. Уровень нового трехголосного 37/96 аккордеона для начала обучения - чтобы со одной стороны не разориться, а с другой - жаба не давала все бросить.


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Ну, старшие по званию меня поправят, но полупрофи на дровах не играют, тем более не учатся. Уровень нового трехголосного 37/96 аккордеона для начала обучения - чтобы со одной стороны не разориться, а с другой - жаба не давала все бросить.


Любители тоже?


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Любители тоже?


Скажите, сколько времени Вы потратили на собственно игру и обучение и сколько - на попытки ремонта, включая отвоз на гарантию, чтение/писание на этом сайте, etc.?


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Скажите, сколько времени Вы потратили на собственно игру и обучение и сколько - на попытки ремонта, включая отвоз на гарантию, чтение/писание на этом сайте, etc.?


До этого момента я занимался 1.5-2 часа вдень, иногда больше. Ремонт по гарантии продолжался 3 недели, сейчас времени не особо много так как у меня началась учёба в университете.


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2021)

Не исключен, конечно, вариант из Отелло - "она его за муки полюбила, а он ее за состраданье к ним", и Вы этот инструмент полюбите еще больше, но если он продолжит разваливаться в том же темпе (первый ремонт через полгода, потом через пару месяцев, etc.), то разве что Вы станете полупрофи в починке одного отдельно взятого аккордеона.


----------



## Alex33 (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Я рассчитываю на уровень уверенего полупрофи, хочу играть эстраду в большинстве случаев.


Святослав, рад , что Вы созрели для нового аккордеона). Уверен, Игорь Гребёнкин, как профессионал скажет своё веское слово. Мой совет - купить аккордеон "Paolo Soprani Professionale" 41\120, но итальянского производства. Можно и б\у, но выбирать с мастером. Если в Канаде продают в кредит, или в рассрочку - это вариант. Можно одолжить у родственников нужную сумму. Аккордеон такого класса придаст Вам больше уверенности в правильном выборе.


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Святослав, рад , что Вы созрели для нового аккордеона). Уверен, Игорь Гребёнкин, как профессионал скажет своё веское слово. Мой совет - купить аккордеон "Paolo Soprani Professionale" 41\120, но итальянского производства. Можно и б\у, но выбирать с мастером. Если в Канаде продают в кредит, или в рассрочку - это вариант. Можно одолжить у родственников нужную сумму. Аккордеон такого класса придаст Вам больше уверенности в правильном выборе.


Если честно, то у меня уровень созрелости касательно замени аккордеона 80/20. Если я верну мой аккордеон, который есть сейчас и попрошу обменять на другой с доплатой, то они мне часть цены отнимут или нет?

Я могу своего педагога попросить помочь в этом?


----------



## Alex33 (16 Фев 2021)

Что такое 80\20?


----------



## Alex33 (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Если я верну мой аккордеон, который есть сейчас и попрошу обменять на другой с доплатой, то они мне часть цены отнимут или нет?


Конечно, заплатите меньше.


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Святослав, рад , что Вы созрели для нового аккордеона). Уверен, Игорь Гребёнкин, как профессионал скажет своё веское слово. Мой совет - купить аккордеон "Paolo Soprani Professionale" 41\120, но итальянского производства. Можно и б\у, но выбирать с мастером. Если в Канаде продают в кредит, или в рассрочку - это вариант. Можно одолжить у родственников нужную сумму. Аккордеон такого класса придаст Вам больше уверенности в правильном выборе.


Что вы можете сказать об аккордеонах фирмы Titano?


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Что такое 80\20?


Это соотношение цены нового аккордеона к цене текущего


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

Alex33, 80 за другой аккордеон, 20 починить этот старый инструмент которому лет уже за 60.


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Что вы можете сказать об аккордеонах фирмы Titano?


Они в России почти неизвестны, это американский рынок. Titano Accordion Company International
Никакая марка не гарантирует качества б/у инструментов. Выбирать надо с помощью профи, который не является работником продающего магазина, т.е. отстаивает Ваши интересы.


----------



## MAN (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Если чесно, то у меня уровень созрелости касательно этого 80/20.





Святослав С. написал(а):


> 80 за другой аккордеон, 20 починить этот старый инструмент которому лет уже за 60.



Итого, если из цены предположительно "неспелого" инструмента вычесть цену уже "созрелого", то в результате этой операции мы получаем "уровень созрелости" последнего, выраженный в годах:
80-20=60  

А что же получается в результате деления? 80/20=4
Если всё взвесить и холодно рассудить во благовремение, то выходит это относительный показатель созрелости аккордеона!
То есть предлагаемый аккордеон ровно в четыре раза "зеленее" имеющегося и шипящего.
И значит ему 60/4=15 лет!


----------



## vev (16 Фев 2021)

kep, 

Titano - вроде как отпочковался от Victoria? Своего рода американская Виктория


----------



## MAN (16 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Titano - вроде как отпочковался от Victoria?


Интересно, а между почкованием и уровнем созрелости какая существует взаимосвязь?


----------



## Alex33 (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> 80 за другой аккордеон, 20 починить этот старый инструмент которому лет уже за 60.


Святослав, в Канаде можно купить аккордеон в кредит , или в рассрочку?


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Святослав, в Канаде можно купить аккордеон в кредит , или в рассрочку?


Они принимают кредитку, чеки, зарплатную карточку, в кредит или рассрочку я не уверен, что они продают, так как я в Канаде живу только 1.5 года и ещё не знаю всех тонкостей покупки, вроде бы да, в рассрочку продают


----------



## Alex33 (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Они принимают кредитку, чеки, зарплатную карточку, в кредит или рассрочку я не уверен что они продают, так как я в Канаде живу только 1.5 года и ещё не знаю всех тонкостей покупки


Как у вас в Канаде всё сложно! Ждём ответа Игоря Гребёнкина)). Маленькое дополнение: нормальный аккордеон будет стоить 3000-3500 канадских долларов.


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Как у вас в Канаде всё сложно! Ждём ответа Игоря Гребёнкина)). Маленькое дополнение: нормальный аккордеон будет стоить 3000-3500 канадских долларов.


Не все так сложно в Канаде, просто это незнакомо для нашего человека. Я планирую брать б/у, но хорошего качества, а не новое.


----------



## vev (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С., 
Ни единого не видел, кто хочет плохого качества купить...

Жаль мы так и не увидели ответа на вопрос о целях покупки и о желаемом уровне владения инструментом. Это определяет выбор инструмента. А качество может помочь определить только профессионал... 

За месяц мы/Вы получили примерное представление о Ваших возможностях в плане ремонта. Думаю, озвучу мнение большинства: перестаньте тратить время и поменяйте инструмент.


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Святослав С.,
> Ни единого не видел, кто хочет плохого качества купить...
> 
> Жаль мы так и не увидели ответа на вопрос о целях покупки и о желаемом уровне владения инструментом. Это определяет выбор инструмента. А качество может помочь определить только профессионал...
> ...


Я же примерно ответил на вопрос касательно желанного уровня игры на инструменте


----------



## vev (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С., 

В январе? Все это месяцами тянется.... Трудно уже и в памяти держать...


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

Хочу поделиться результатом проделанной работы в плане регулировки клапана. Отрегулировал, вроде бы стало нормально, проверил на компрессию, вроде бы тоже все нормально, поиграл себе полчаса и снова проверил на компрессию и воуля опять началось головная боль. Я буду менять инструмент, хоть я ещё начинающий, но я не могу учиться играть на плохом инструменте, правильно? А эти продавцы в магазине по совместительству ещё и мастера, я не знаю что там они делали, но это полное неудотворение, а все близкие обвинят меня в том, что я что-то испортил, а не поймут, что я пытался что-то исправить


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

Называется, хотел как лучше


----------



## vev (16 Фев 2021)

Святослав С., 

Что-то я не вижу что ж там произошло при "хотении"?...
При полной непараллельности клапанов деке, откуда компрессия должна была появиться?


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> kep,
> 
> Titano - вроде как отпочковался от Victoria? Своего рода американская Виктория


Хитрее, для них Вика была OEM, и, кажется, не единственный. Titano знаменит тем, что они присосались к системе музыкального обучения, сделав преподавателей чем-то вроде дилеров. То есть, большинство старшего поколения училось на них. Еще они поддерживали квинтовую выборку.


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Святослав С.,
> 
> В январе? Все это месяцами тянется.... Трудно уже и в памяти держать...


Ответ


----------



## Святослав С. (16 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Святослав С.,
> 
> Что-то я не вижу что ж там произошло при "хотении"?...
> При полной непараллельности клапанов деке, откуда компрессия должна была появиться?


Хотел выровнять клапана, чтобы они лежали параллельно к отверстиям деки, но не получилось


----------



## vev (16 Фев 2021)

kep, 
Грешен... Столько понаписано, что нить терять стал...


----------



## Святослав С. (17 Фев 2021)

Ребята, а аккордеоны могут работать без регулярного обслуживания лет 50 и больше?

Я посмотрел годы выпуска моей модели, и я канул в ужас. З 1953 по 1959 выпускалась Pirola III.


----------



## kep (17 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Ребята, а аккордеоны могут работать без проблем лет 50+?
> 
> Я посмотрел годы выпуска моей модели, и я канул в ужас. З 1953 по 1959 выпускалась Pirola III.


Точно нет. Слишком многие материалы стареют: лайка, мастика, дерево сохнет, клей...


----------



## MAN (17 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Я посмотрел годы выпуска моей модели, и я канул в ужас.


Не переживайте, Святослав, вы наверняка не одиноки. Думаю, любой, оказавшийся в силах прочесть эту тему от начала и до конца, неизбежно канет туда вместе с вами и, растворившись сперва целиком в леденящих волнах этого кромешного ужаса, очень скоро выпадет в осадок, ибо уже на пятой странице его охватит полное неудотворение, а на восьмой... - воуля. В смысле кирдык.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (17 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Называется, хотел как лучше


Святослав, клапана непараллельны деке. Компрессии не будет. Небольшой перекос поролон еще компенсирует, но не такой большой, как на Вашем фото. Регулировка элементарна: нажмите клавишу, клапан поднимется, потом отвёрткой надавите на край клапана с нужной стороны. Он повернется. Добейтесь совпадения плоскостей. Все)). 
Если все таки решитесь на покупку другого инструмента, берите новый. Шанс получить в этом случае хороший инструмент значительно больше. Любой б/у инструмент надо выбирать со специалистом. И шанс получить при этом инструмент, требующий ремонта, значительно возрастает.


----------



## Святослав С. (18 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин, Хорошо, я попробую. Потом напишу, что получилось)


----------



## Alex33 (18 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Хорошо, я попробую. Потом напишу, что получилось)


Святослав, Вы попробуете купить новый аккордеон, или отремонтировать старый?


----------



## Святослав С. (18 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Святослав, Вы попробуете купить новый аккордеон, или отремонтировать старый?


Пока старый пробую отремонтировать самостоятельно, хотя я знаю, что он как "пенсионер" со своими хроническими болячками и неизвестно сколько времени он ещё проработает и вообще ли он будет работать как надо. Я не знаю сколько он времени пролежал на полке магазина или у кого он был до моего прихода. Ему уже больше 60-ти лет, если не 70 уже
Новый или полностью исправный инструмент я планирую брать в следующем году, на мой день рождения.


----------



## Alex33 (18 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Новый или полностью исправный инструмент я планирую брать в следующем году, на мой день рождения.


Вот это ответ настоящего мужика)). Только, перед тем, как купить новый аккордеон напишите нам на сайт. Ребята помогут.


----------



## ugly (18 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Ему уже больше 60-ти лет, если не 70 уже


Ему наверняка уже делали кап. ремонт, поролон столько не живёт, да и немцы используют фильц, а не поролон.


----------



## Святослав С. (18 Фев 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Ему наверняка уже делали кап. ремонт, поролон столько не живёт, да и немцы используют фильц, а не поролон.


А то, что я время от времени, но не всегда проверял на компрессию держа правый полукорпус обеими руками как-то могло повлиять на проявление проблемы, что есть сейчас или то возраст уже даёт о себе знать?


----------



## ugly (18 Фев 2021)

Святослав С., это возраст. Но откапиталить его можно и ещё раз, будет играть как новый. Вопрос только в экономическом смысле этого действия.


----------



## vev (18 Фев 2021)

Святослав С., 

Далась Вам эта проверка компрессии.... Игра на инструменте - та же проверка, но никаких особых разрушений она не дает. 
Лично меня несколько удивляет, что в таком почтенном возрасте резинки на клапанах еще не полностью высохли.


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Далась Вам эта проверка компрессии...


Вот и именно. Набираем в Канаде в поиск "русский мастер по ремонту аккордеонов", и отвозим это мамонтячье овно на капиталку... . Ну не все ж капиталисты занимаются борьбой с вторжением России , кто-то и владеет нужным делом.


----------



## Святослав С. (18 Фев 2021)

Вот что у меня получилось. Шипение уменьшилось, но не исчезло совсем. Возможно, это уже таки возраст.


----------



## vev (18 Фев 2021)

Святослав С.,

Ну давайте назад к нашим баранам....

Тот, кто делал "профилактику" предыдущий раз - лох обыкновенный. Все клапана наклеены не по центру алюминиевого основания. До некоторой степени это можно было выправить поролоном, но работать это могло только хреново. Если рычаг не может передать давление на лайку равномерно, что возможно только при правильной наклейке, то и компрессии взяться неоткуда.

Ничего в этой ситуации терапевтическими мерами не сделать.
Из хирургии я уже давал ссылку на ebay и фильц с приклеенной замшей. Выбирается примерно той толщины, которая есть сейчас. Снимаются лапана, снимается с них поролон, клеится новый фильц+лайка (реально там что-то типа замши). Это то, как делают итальянцы. Я переклеивал 4-х голосного немца за полвечера. Вырезается накладка с небольшим запасом и клеится четко по основанию. Без смещений. Дальше все равно надо выставить параллельность плоскостей. Кое-где, скорее всего, надо будет подогнуть рычаги.

Это точно поможет в случае правой... Но есть еще и басы и ситуация там не должна сильно отличаться...

Затраты копеечные, убить уже ничего не убьете, но может и получиться...


----------



## Святослав С. (18 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Святослав С.,
> 
> Ну давайте назад к нашим баранам....
> 
> Тот, кто делал "профилактику" предыдущий раз - лох обыкновенный.


Этот "лох" сделал "ремонт", или "профилактику" в стиле "и так сойдёт" наверное когда я относил на ремонт по гарантии или до того момента, когда я этот инструмент приобрёл в магазине)).


----------



## Святослав С. (18 Фев 2021)

Моя главная ошибка, что я в принципе согласен со всеми, это то, что приобрёл этот инструмент без помощи профи. Я базировался на знаниях полученных из статей в интернете и всё. А так вместе с профи бы получил инструмент в гораздо лучшем состоянии и это бы не создало повода в создании этой темы здесь. Если стоимость капремонта будет ровна стоимости инструмента или больше, то нет смысла это делать мне, так как неизвестно, повториться та же картина или нет.


----------



## Святослав С. (19 Фев 2021)

Задняя часть меха. Я думаю без комментариев тут, но можете написать об этом что-то


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> написать об этом что-то


Ничего необычного. Покупаем дерматин. Строительным ножом на большом листе фанеры кроим много полос нужной длины и ширины. Старые отдираем, Новые клеим на ПВА. 
П.С. И после ремонта приобретаем полезную привычку: не играть в одёже, которая в передней части содержит пряжки, бляхи, пистоны, застёжки, пуговицы, цепи и пр... .


----------



## ugly (19 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> П.С. И после ремонта приобретаем полезную привычку: не играть в одёже, которая в передней части содержит пряжки, бляхи, пистоны, застёжки, пуговицы, цепи и пр... .


или покупаем и устанавливаем "крыло", которое будет защищать мех от таковых.


----------



## MAN (19 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Вырезается накладка с небольшим запасом и клеится четко по основанию.


А можно сначала алюминиевые клапана наклеить прямо на цельный лист демпфера с замшей (с небольшими зазорами между ними конечно), а после высыхания клея всё это хозяйство разрезать. Так по-моему проще и удобнее.


----------



## vev (19 Фев 2021)

MAN, 
во-первых, лист - это сильно сказано... Да, в Кастельфидардо он кусками с квадратный метр продается, но его столько не надо, да и дорого. Во-вторых, пробовал. Не удобно. Проще дисковым ножом нарезать полоски и приклеить


----------



## MAN (19 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> во-первых, лист - это сильно сказано... Да, в Кастельфидардо он кусками с квадратный метр продается, но его столько не надо, да и дорого.


В Костыль..., Кастрюль.., тьфу ты, пропасть, ну, короче говоря, в загранице оно может и так, они там у себя не то что квадратными, а поди и круглыми метрами продавать запросто могут или треугольными, а наши приладились в листах формата А4 (а разве то, что А4 это лист, сильно сказано?) такой товар торговать (ссылки давать не буду, что бы не делать рекламы, найти труда не составит). Но настаивать на своём не буду, проще сперва на полоски кроить, так проще. Я просто как вариант предложил.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Фев 2021)

Автор, Вы так и не ответили. Есть ли среди диссидентов и беженцев нормальные мастера? Есть у них сайты?


----------



## Alex33 (19 Фев 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> или покупаем и устанавливаем "крыло", которое будет защищать мех от таковых.


Ещё вариант: поролон 2см, размер 21х15см, обшиваем бархатом. Помещаем между правым полукорпусом аккордеона и ногой. Меха свободны от трения.


----------



## MAN (19 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Ещё вариант: поролон 2см, размер 21х15см, обшиваем бархатом. Помещаем между правым полукорпусом аккордеона и ногой. Меха свободны от трения.


Ежели у вас к примеру вся грудь в орденах за неоценимый вклад в культуру, то заднюю часть меха, о состоянии которой печалится автор темы, такая мера всё одно не спасёт. Хучь обе ноги обмотай поролоном любой толщины вместе с табуреткой и наскрозь обшей всё энто хозяйство золотой парчой и бархатом.


----------



## Святослав С. (19 Фев 2021)

Этот рычаг он кривоват или нет?


----------



## gerborisov (19 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Этот рычаг он кривоват или нет?


"Кривоватость" рычага, значения в данный момент не имеет. Вам уже давали кучу дельных советов. Решить проблему компрессии клапанов не сложно, воспользовавшись ими. Вопрос. Вы отсоединяли резонаторы и светили снизу фонариком под клапана, чтобы увидеть щели? Сфотографируйте лайку клапана. Не понятно её состояние. Важно добиться равномерного прилегания и выравнивание плоскости клапанов и корпуса. Это делается, в том числе и изгибом рычагов в нужном направлении.


----------



## Святослав С. (19 Фев 2021)

gerborisov, У меня есть новое фото клапана. Только недавно вспушил (час назад).


----------



## gerborisov (20 Фев 2021)

На мой взгляд лайка сильно утоптана. После "вспушивания" не должно быть этих выпуклостей. Только ровная поверхность. Мелкой наждачной пройтись по ней не мешало бы. В неё втоптано много вековой пыли. Будет ответ на вопрос с фонариком?


----------



## Святослав С. (20 Фев 2021)

gerborisov написал(а):


> На мой взгляд лайка сильно утоптана. После "вспушивания" не должно быть этих выпуклостей. Только ровная поверхность. Мелкой наждачной пройтись по ней не мешало бы. В неё втоптано много вековой пыли. Будет ответ на вопрос с фонариком?


Пока что нет.
Вспушивал я лайку железной линейкой.


----------



## kep (20 Фев 2021)

gerborisov написал(а):


> На мой взгляд лайка сильно утоптана. После "вспушивания" не должно быть этих выпуклостей. Только ровная поверхность. Мелкой наждачной пройтись по ней не мешало бы. В неё втоптано много вековой пыли. Будет ответ на вопрос с фонариком?


Дилетантский вопрос: а соплом пылесоса не пройтись ли по лайке? И пыли меньше, и ворс поднимется...


----------



## kep (20 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Автор, Вы так и не ответили. Есть ли среди диссидентов и беженцев нормальные мастера? Есть у них сайты?


Kuzalogly, рынок прощупываете?


----------



## gerborisov (20 Фев 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Дилетантский вопрос: а соплом пылесоса не пройтись ли по лайке? И пыли меньше, и ворс поднимется...


Пылесос не поможет. Помню я такие старые лайки отрывал и "восстанавливал" их мягкость методом каким в совке превращали газету в туалетную бумагу  Помогало.


----------



## gerborisov (20 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Пока что нет.
> Вспушивал я лайку железной линейкой.


Без визуализации, решить проблему можно только полной заменой лайки и прокладки. Если хотите решить проблему с там материалом, что есть, без "фонаризации" не обойтись


----------



## Alex33 (20 Фев 2021)

Ребята, набирайтесь терпения ещё на год, пока Святослав не купит новый аккордеон. 
Святослав, а в Канаде можно взять аккордеон напрокат?


----------



## MAN (20 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Вспушивал я лайку железной линейкой.


Вот она - принципиальная ошибка! Нужно же было орудовать не железной, а стальной линейкой и, к тому же, изготовленной не из простой стали, а из нержавеющей особой марки. Даже не знаю возможно ли теперь всё исправить. Мало того, что вы проверяли компрессию аккордеона, удерживая его на весу за правый полукорпус, так теперь ещё и по лайке на клапанах не той линейкой поелозили. Не рассказывайте хотя бы об этом продавцам, а то они откажутся принимать этот аккордеон обратно и скидывать цену на новый. И ещё. Хочу обратить внимание, что здесь недостаточно полно был освещён вопрос не только о материале линейки, необходимой для вспушивания лаек клапанов, но и о её геометрии (длине, ширине, толщине), а также градуировке (в каких единицах, каким способом нанесена, с одной или с двух сторон).
Святославу теперь уже поздно про это рассказывать, он, увы, совершил непоправимое, но ведь эту тему могут прочесть другие люди, оказавшиеся в аналогичном положении, а грабли так и лежат у них на пути зубьями вверх, так что давайте, мастера, делитесь своими секретами подробнее, не скупитесь.


----------



## kep (20 Фев 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> а также градуировке (в каких единицах, каким способом нанесена, с одной или с двух сторон)


Вот же ж! Градуировка, поди, в дюймах - конечно, ничего не вспушится!


----------



## Святослав С. (20 Фев 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Вот она - принципиальная ошибка! Нужно же было орудовать не железной, а стальной линейкой и, к тому же, изготовленной не из простой стали, а из нержавеющей особой марки. Даже не знаю возможно ли теперь всё исправить. Мало того, что вы проверяли компрессию аккордеона, удерживая его на весу за правый полукорпус, так теперь ещё и по лайке на клапанах не той линейкой поелозили. Не рассказывайте хотя бы об этом продавцам, а то они откажутся принимать этот аккордеон обратно и скидывать цену на новый. И ещё. Хочу обратить внимание, что здесь недостаточно полно был освещён вопрос не только о материале линейки, необходимой для вспушивания лаек клапанов, но и о её геометрии (длине, ширине, толщине), а также градуировке (в каких единицах, каким способом нанесена, с одной или с двух сторон).
> Святославу теперь уже поздно про это рассказывать, он, увы, совершил непоправимое, но ведь эту тему могут прочесть другие люди, оказавшиеся в аналогичном положении, а грабли так и лежат у них на пути зубьями вверх, так что давайте, мастера, делитесь своими секретами подробнее, не скупитесь.


Я так понял, вы все решили потроллить меня по полной программе касательно этой темы?))


----------



## MAN (20 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Я так понял, вы решили потроллить меня по полной программе?)


Мне бы хотелось, чтобы вы (и все остальные тоже) считали мои слова шуткой, а не троллингом. Не обижайтесь пожалуйста!


----------



## Святослав С. (20 Фев 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Мне бы хотелось, чтобы вы (и все остальные тоже) считали мои слова шуткой, а не троллингом. Не обижайтесь пожалуйста!


Та я понял, что это шутка


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2021)

Святослав С., 

В каждой шутке есть доля шутки


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> доля шутки


Ага... . Хочешь сделать так, как он,- надо опыта вагон... .


----------



## Alex33 (21 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Я так понял, вы все решили потроллить меня по полной программе касательно этой темы?))


А по нам - это Вы, на протяжении месяца, пытаетесь показать свой инфантилизм... Святослав, ещё раз спрошу: в Канаде можно взять аккордеон напрокат? Вы с Украины? В каком университете учитесь? Факультет? О людях надо думать хорошо).


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Фев 2021)

Периодически форум испытывает атаки странных людей. Один клапан "вспушивает" уж 11 страниц, другой воском (!!) клеит какие-то "пластинки", третий с хромовыми сапогами и огромным опытом эксплуатации этих сапог для обучения. Учитывая недавнее наличие на форуме активных неадекватов с известными ФИО, порой мерещится реинкарнация этих героев. Может даже одного во многих лицах)… .


----------



## Святослав С. (21 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> А по нам - это Вы, на протяжении месяца, пытаетесь показать свой инфантилизм... Святослав, ещё раз спрошу: в Канаде можно взять аккордеон напрокат? Вы с Украины? В каком университете учитесь? Факультет? О людях надо думать хорошо).


Сам я с Украины, но живу в городе Торонто и учусь в коледже на программиста. Напрокат можна взять инструмент, но я хочу брать на всю жизнь, а не временно. Инфантилизм я не показываю, просто я ещё абсолютный новичок в этом, не все правильно понимаю, что и как делать, мне просто нужно больше времени чем другим, чтобы понять все правильно.


----------



## Alex33 (22 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Сам я с Украины, но живу в городе Торонто и учусь в коледже на программиста.


Россия, Украина и Белоруссия- это одно славянское государство. Мы обязательно объединимся! Святослав, если Вы выбрали профессию программиста, то хорошо понимаете, что через 10-15 лет айтишники будут на вершине пирамиды. Это характеризует Вас с положительной стороны. Желание освоить игру на аккордеоне - большой плюс)). Повторюсь, но скажу: ребята, которые умеют играть на аккордеоне, баяне - это счастливые люди. Музыка продлевает жизнь).


----------



## Alex33 (22 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Напрокат можна взять инструмент, но я хочу брать на всю жизнь, а не временно.


Святослав, а может это выход для Вас? Чем тратить время своё и пользователей сайта, возьмите аккордеон напрокат, но исправный. Лучше выбирать с преподавателем. А через год сделаете себе подарок - купите новый инструмент. За это время узнаете много полезного об аккордеонах, что поможет сделать правильный выбор.


----------



## Alex33 (22 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Инфантилизм я не показываю, просто я ещё абсолютный новичок в этом, не все правильно понимаю, что и как делать, мне просто нужно больше времени чем другим, чтобы понять все правильно.


Святослав, инфантилизм проявляется по разному. Вам не надо заниматься ремонтом и настройкой своего аккордеона. Это не Ваша стезя. У Вас мозги заточены на другое. Профессионально заниматься ремонтом и настройкой аккордеонов, баянов.., дано далеко не каждому. Это одарённые люди, с багажом соответствующих знаний, большим терпением, любящих свою профессию.


----------



## Святослав С. (22 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Святослав, инфантилизм проявляется по разному. Вам не надо заниматься ремонтом и настройкой своего аккордеона. Это не Ваша стезя. У Вас мозги заточены на другое. Профессионально заниматься ремонтом и настройкой аккордеонов, баянов.., дано далеко не каждому. Это одарённые люди, с багажом соответствующих знаний, большим терпением, любящих свою профессию.


У меня мозги заточены на исполнения музыки и программирование)


----------



## Святослав С. (22 Фев 2021)

Я считаю, что это ответственность магазина за проданный инструмент в неудотворительном состоянии, а моя ошибка в том, что я не выбирал инструмент вместе с профессионалом с моей стороны(


----------



## Alex33 (22 Фев 2021)

Святослав С. написал(а):


> Я считаю, что это ответственность магазина за проданный инструмент в неудотворительном состоянии, а моя ошибка в том, что я не выбирал инструмент вместе с профессионалом с моей стороны(


Святослав, "не знание закона не освобождает от ответственности". Вы снова идёте не в том направлении: мыслить всегда надо позитивно, тем более после ошибки. Найдите оптимальный вариант с аккордеоном и отпустите ситуацию). У Вас всё получится)).


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2021)

Господа!

Считаю, что тема уже переросла свою значимость в несколько раз. Обсуждено, или даже обсосано, всё досконально. БОльше добавить нечего.

Тема закрывается


----------

